# Fresh Water Fishes



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

What is your favorite king of freshwater fish for a tank??

Thank You!

Misty


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 6, 2010)

Betta Fish! :hearts:

This is Castiel aka Cas


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

i used to have lots of those... They are pretty but they alway died on me with in a few weeks


----------



## degrassi (Feb 6, 2010)

I love fish and have 10 aquariums  If I really had to choose my favorite fish would have to be the angelfish. It was the first type of fish I owned and nothing is prettier or more elegant then a big planted tank full of angels. My second favorite type of fish is african cichlids. A tank full of africans(specifically malawis) can't be beat for color, bright yellow, blues, reds. 

Why do you want to know? Are you planning an aquarium?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, I bought me a fish tank and i dont know what i want.... i like angel fish too!! But they didnt have any at my local store..


----------



## missyscove (Feb 6, 2010)

How big is your tank? Is it heated?

I have a betta in a 5 gallon tank here at school.
At home I have a 20 gallon with some cory catfish and an assortment of tetras.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon... I wanted the 55 gallon but my hubby wouldnt let me.. And no heater,, If you keep the light on all times you dont need a heater... I also have a 5 gallon that haves 1 neon tetra and an algea eatter and some kind of funky catfish.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 6, 2010)

I dunno how warm you keep your house, but in our house in CA in the winter we definitely need a heater or it'll drop down to about 60... assuming you want to keep tropical fish.
You can keep say goldfish at cooler temperatures though.
Not to mention the fish need some darkness at night.

I'm a big fan of schooling fish. I'd never have just one neon, because I love to watch my neons school.

I really like mollies and platies too.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

Well see my smaller tank i kept on buying more neons but they would all die on me except the one that still in there. And he was the only one that i bought after 3 times buying more... So i know about keeping more then one fish but some reason they kept dying... I hate goldfish, They are ugly!
I have hiding places for the fish to hide in at any time. and have plenty of plants too!! I used to fish tanks all my life just dont know what to keep this time...


----------



## missyscove (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you cycled your tank yet?

We don't put real plants in our tank. As much as I'd love to, the upkeep is just too much for my mom to do on her own while I'm off at college.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

We havent set it up yet.. My hubby had to work so we will do it after he gets done with work. i can never keep live plants either... We are letting the water sit until 2morrow we also have the start stuff for the tank...


----------



## missyscove (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "start stuff" but you do realize it's really important to cycle (fishless or with a few hardy fish) to set up the appropriate nitrogen, ammonia an bacteria balance in your tank.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

i know that... that is why we arent getting no fish right now. The pet store told us to wait until 24 hrs.. The start stuff takes stuff out of the water when you first set up.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 6, 2010)

I love goldfish and betta fish.  

I only have 2 bettas right now, cuz both my males died.  I'm going to get some healthier males, though. I like them better anyhow. 

My favorite goldfish was the one I won at fair one year; her name was Isabella, Izzie for short. She lived to be almost a year old and then she passed away. 

Emily


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 6, 2010)

Bettas and goldfish are my favorite too 

If properly cared for bettas can live up to five years. 

Goldfish can easily live into their teens and some longer if given enough space, food and good clean water.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

I had an female betta for alittle while but she passed away i think its because the male died first... and no they never fighted or anything...


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

i have seen a white with red tip betta fish at a pet store...it was so beaaaautfuil... The purple double fins are pretty too


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 6, 2010)

The colour for a red-tipped betta is Cambodian Red. My girl Rosie is a Cambodian Red. I actuallywasn't looking to get any new fish when I saw her, but I had been previously talking with other fish owners about Cambodian's and when I saw her I knew I must have her! 

My local Wal-Mart no longer sells Bettas, so I either have to get them at the Wal-Mart closer to Olympia, or I will probably have to order from breeders via the internet. I wouldn't buy a betta from Petco/Petsmart. Too many health problems... worse than the bettas at Wally World. 

Emily


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Feb 6, 2010)

Just a tip, most of those cycling solutions you can get at the pet store do not work. The bacteria are live and the only solution that really works that I know of is kept refrigerated and only has a 6 month shelf life (I forget the name). True cycling can take weeks. Here is a great article about fish-in cycling... http://www.firsttankguide.net/cycle.php
And here is a good article describing what the Nitrogen Cycle is: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/cycling2.htm

Without a properly cycled tank, your fish will die. This may be why you lost so many bettas. I'd also recommend a heater if you want to keep any tropical fish as they require warmer temperatures to survive (bettas like it around 78 degrees F for example). If you want to do things 'the right way' you should get a heater, a test kit, and a thermometer if you don't have one already.

I have a 5 gallon and a 20 gallon long tank. I really like guppies and cory catfish. Cories need to be in groups as they like to school and are very social...they also need 10gal+.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

okay, thanks


----------



## degrassi (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes you definitely need a heater unless you are going to just keep cooler water species(like White cloud minnows for example). Also don't keep the light on 24hrs a day. Fish need a night period too and can become very stressed if you keep the lights on all the time. Plus 24hrs light will cause big algae problems. 

I also recommend buying test kits for atleast Ammonia and Nitrite. A nitrate test kit is important too but ammonia, and nitrite are the most important as they are the most deadly part of the nitrogen cycle. 

Most "cycle" products dont' work at all as the bacteria is dead. If you really want to use this type of product look for Seachem stability or Biospira. I"ve never used them myself but I heard they are 2 of the better ones. Also Biospira needs to be kept refrigerated, so don't buy it if it hasn't been. 

If you aren't fishless cycling make sure you add fish SLOWLY, 1-2 every week or so. Also make sure you are monitoring your water conditions(ammonia, nitrite) and doing water changes as needed. The cycle process can be hard on fish and you need to watch the water quality. 

Since its only a 20g you need to stick to small species. An angelfish isn't well suited for a 20g as they get too big and aggressive. Smaller tetras, livebearers, cories, etc. You could possibly do a center piece fish like a dwarf gourami or something too. Just make sure you dont' overstock it, a 20g can't fit too many fish, especially if you aren't doing live plants.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 6, 2010)

best way to cycle a tank...throw a peice of raw shrimp in it wait 3 weeks and test the water


i love discus and oranda goldfish. ima big aquarium nut but recenty shut down my discus tank and just have a panda cory breeding tank and 2 saltwater tanks that are tied together in the sump


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

*degrassi wrote: *


> Yes you definitely need a heater unless you are going to just keep cooler water species(like White cloud minnows for example). Also don't keep the light on 24hrs a day. Fish need a night period too and can become very stressed if you keep the lights on all the time. Plus 24hrs light will cause big algae problems.
> 
> I also recommend buying test kits for atleast Ammonia and Nitrite. A nitrate test kit is important too but ammonia, and nitrite are the most important as they are the most deadly part of the nitrogen cycle.
> 
> ...


no live plants here... i know its a small fish per gallon of water. Thats what the pet store told us


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> best way to cycle a tank...throw a peice of raw shrimp in it wait 3 weeks and test the water
> 
> 
> i love discus and oranda goldfish. ima big aquarium nut but recenty shut down my discus tank and just have a panda cory breeding tank and 2 saltwater tanks that are tied together in the sump


i always wanted a salt water tank but i heard they are hard to take care of....


----------



## degrassi (Feb 7, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> best way to cycle a tank...throw a peice of raw shrimp in it wait 3 weeks and test the water
> 
> 
> i love discus and oranda goldfish. ima big aquarium nut but recenty shut down my discus tank and just have a panda cory breeding tank and 2 saltwater tanks that are tied together in the sump


Shrimp isn't really the best way to cycle a tank, adding pure ammonia is. Its quicker as you start with a high concentration of ammonia right off the start, instead of having to wait for the shrimp to start decomposing. Also with pure ammonia you can also be sure your tank is cycled to be able to cope with a specific(high) ammonia level and you can add all your fish at once at the end. 

I fully fishless cycled my 90g in 12days and added a heavy stocking level of africans right off the bat. You wouldn't be able to do that with shrimp or the classic "with fish" cycling method. 

But the shrimp version of fishless cycling is still better then using and killing fish. 

I LOVE panda cories! They are one of my favorite cories  Have you ever kept any laser cories? They sure are beautiful but so dang expensive!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 7, 2010)

*cringe* Please do not ever listen to "what the pet store told us." We know they don't give good advice for rabbits; they don't give good advice for fish, either. Pet store advice is largely the reason why most people's fish die prematurely.

Definitely read up on each species individually on reputable websites, and also read up on things like cycling, planting, etc. if you want any success in fishkeeping. Especially look up proper social groupings; people often keep schooling and shoaling fish in insufficient numbers and it is _very_ stressful to them. 

My favorite fish to keep are Bettas and Goldfish, though I also have a fondness for Chinese Algae Eaters (do NOT let the pet store sucker you into buying one, however; they are poor community fish). 

I presently have 20 bettas of my own as I used to have a betta sanctuary; most are over four years old presently. They each have 3g tanks, though I wish it was 5g and plan on doing this with the last ten as the numbers here die down. I have a 75g tank with four special-needs fancy goldfish (one is blind, two have one eye, one has no upper jaw), and a 300g with three common goldfish. I also have two weather loaches (I know it should be more; having trouble finding a source of healthy ones!), a baby koi with no tail who will live in the 300g until he outgrows it, a chinese algae eater who lives on his own in a 20g, and a deformed convict cichlid in a 10g (for now; he's a baby).


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ren I would love if you started a new thread and shared some photos of your fish


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 7, 2010)

God ye americans have totally different names for your fish, As far as I can tell a Beta would be called a siamese fighter fish in Ireland or am I incorrect?

If I'm right I currantly have 1 in with plety and some guppies! and two plants that need some major trimming lol!


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 7, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> God ye americans have totally different names for your fish, As far as I can tell a Beta would be called a siamese fighter fish in Ireland or am I incorrect?
> 
> If I'm right I currantly have 1 in with plety and some guppies! and two plants that need some major trimming lol!


Yes, Bettas are also known as Siamese fighting fish.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 7, 2010)

hmm ive kept a lot of different types of fish, but panda cories seemed to work best with the discus. tried a couple lazer cories...just couldnt handle the high temps at all. 
i got a lot of throw aways when i worked as a assistant manager at the pet store, or i got fish SUPER cheap and go tot special order mine to and pay price. so i got to try a lot of different rarer fish. the apistos were fun


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > God ye americans have totally different names for your fish, As far as I can tell a Beta would be called a siamese fighter fish in Ireland or am I incorrect?
> ...


yes that is correct


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

i told my husband that i will get a couple of goldfish in my 5 gallon and get freashwater fish in my other tank...


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

My son really loves African Frogs


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 7, 2010)

NO goldfish in a 5g tank. Fancy goldfish need a minimum of 20g, and common goldfish should be kept in ponds. Fancy goldfish grow to 8-12," commons 12-24,"and both produce a large volume of waste & have high oxygen needs. A5g is utterly inappropriate for them & will kill them years before their potential 15-20+ year lifespan. 

Please, carefully research EACH species you consider.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> NO goldfish in a 5g tank. Fancy goldfish need a minimum of 20g, and common goldfish should be kept in ponds. Fancy goldfish grow to 8-12," commons 12-24,"and both produce a large volume of waste & have high oxygen needs. A5g is utterly inappropriate for them & will kill them years before their potential 15-20+ year lifespan.
> 
> Please, carefully research EACH species you consider.


ooops.. then what would be good in a 5 gallon?? A betta


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 7, 2010)

I love Fancy Goldfish, they have great personalities. I know one in a 20 gallon is recommend and then 10 gallons per fish from that point on. I'm wondering though, would two in a 20 gallon be suitable with powerful filtration and diligent water changes?


----------



## degrassi (Feb 7, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *RandomWiktor wrote: *
> 
> 
> > NO goldfish in a 5g tank. Fancy goldfish need a minimum of 20g, and common goldfish should be kept in ponds. Fancy goldfish grow to 8-12," commons 12-24,"and both produce a large volume of waste & have high oxygen needs. A5g is utterly inappropriate for them & will kill them years before their potential 15-20+ year lifespan.
> ...


Yes a 5g is perfect for a Betta.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup, definitely go for a betta. But you will need a heater; I know you mentioned keeping the light on 24/7, but this does not produce a natural day/night cycle. It will stress the fish badly, especially a dark loving fish like the betta.

You should check out http://www.ultimatebettas.com before you get a betta; you don't need to join to read our articles. The Betta Talk section has one of the best care sheets on the web


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

okay thanks.. I sure will go get one from the store 2morrow.. The new tank came with a heater.. so im glad on that...


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 7, 2010)

mistyjr wrote:


> My son really loves African Frogs


I absolutaly love them myself, there so hard to get though!


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 7, 2010)

An african dwarf frog would be a good choice for a five gallon tank. Maybe some ghost shrimp as well.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> mistyjr wrote:
> 
> 
> > My son really loves African Frogs
> ...


 Yeah, in the US isnt not that hard to get


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just be sure you dont get an african clawed frog as they will get HUGE and a five gallon tank will not work for them.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2010)

hmmm.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have done fishtanks for 10 years..It was my first "animal" thing.
I used to set up tanks (mostly freshwater) professionally. The largest tank I ever set up was 450 gallons,
The largest I have owned was 125.
I have kept probably every fish you can imagine, large chiclids being my favorite. (Madagascar Jaguars are my presonal fave, so are Severums)
But Goldfish are my favorite. I even have a Ryukin goldfish tattoo.
It takes goldfish a EXTREMLEY long time to grow very large though, and I have only had 4 make it to pond size (lol) and they went into my friends pond. They were about 3 in when I bought them, and it took 5 years for them to get 7-8" inches
I believe they are still living (I haven't talked to my friend in awhile)


Right now I have a 30 with 2 oranda goldfish. 

I also have 4 bettas..I love bettas so much! I am constantly on the look out for new exotic bettas.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not have a heater nor a cycle in my betta's tanks. Fresh water is added as needed, and tanks cleaned once every two weeks; my cat likes to drink the water so that's why fresh water is added as needed. 

I don't know why I lost my other bettas. I think some sort of illness. I did use to have liquid treatment for the water, but I since have ran out and not sure if my Wal-Mart sells it anymore - I think they do. 

Emily


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 7, 2010)

Emily, don't take this offensivly,
but that is why people are trying to outlaw bettas. They are kept in bowls which are inadeqate and die prematurley.

Imagine non filterd water, then adding food to it, all those chemicals not to mention the natural poo and chemicals that fish expell anyways, only getting changed ever 1-2 weeks.

In Eurpoe I believe it is illegal to have a fish in a bowl which I think is fantastic!

I have 2 bettas in large glass bowls, but they have filters in them.

Bettas can do well in room temp, as long as it doesn't get too cold or too hot which tends to happen in anything larger than 5 gallons.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 7, 2010)

In a sufficiently large tank with pristine water quality & with a nutritious diet, goldfish grow quite quickly, actually. Most of their growth occurs within the first three years from what I've read, and from what I've experienced I'd believe it! My 12" common male reached ten inches in three years, and has since slowed down to about an inch a year. His offspring reached 7" in two years. My fancy goldfish have been with me only about a year and a half, and went from an inch to about 5" in length.

Bettas only do well in room temp if it is constantly stable and in a tropical range. Anything else puts them at risk for illness. My betta tanks are not individually heated, but my fish room is a steady 78 in cooler months and 82 in warmer months. I credit sufficient space for exercise, stable warm temperatures, and clean water for the lifespans of my bettas, which are typically between 4-6 years.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 8, 2010)

I feed a quality balance of live food balanced with veggie flakes, large tanks, and never had a fish grow like that.
But I have only dealt with fancy goldfish, not koi or regular coments, sarasa, or shurbunkins. :/


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 8, 2010)

That's odd. What age/size did you get your goldfish at? From what I've read, the kind of care they receive at a young age has a big impact on their growth rate, so perhaps you picked up goldies that were already a bit "stunted" due to their care before reaching you. There's actually some neat info on goldfish growth factors here. I grow mine out in a 75g with a 200GPH filter at about 65*F, and feed New Life Spectrum plus fresh greens/veg and frozen invertebrates, so maybe that's why they grow so fast.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 8, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Just be sure you dont get an african clawed frog as they will get HUGE and a five gallon tank will not work for them.


I'd an African clawed frog and in its 2 years of life It didn't grow at all and at max it was about an inch and a half!

Oh And Myia I have never heard of that law, Petshops sell fish without filters quite frequently!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 8, 2010)

I think you probably had an african _dwarf_ frog based on the size you are describing.  The two get mixed up often, but clawed frogs get to be a good 6" generally.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, it depends. The smallest tank I have ever had for a goldfish was a 55 for a fancy that was about 2 inches. They always went in my 125 (Only 2-3 goldfish in that tank at a time) 
Unfortunatly, I take in "Unwanted" fish that are dropped off at a locally owned pet store, so they don't always live the longest. The 4 that made it to the pond stayed in the 125 two at a time. Hmmmm

Realy paul? Maybe its just eastern europe? I read an article about it.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 8, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I think you probably had an african _dwarf_ frog based on the size you are describing.  The two get mixed up often, but clawed frogs get to be a good 6" generally.


No I'm 100% positive it was a African clawed frog! I don't know maybe my tank isn't an adequate size 30L, For it to grow to its full potential?


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 8, 2010)

Or actaully he was a Dwarf frog on closer inspection again they are so similar though!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Or actaully he was a Dwarf frog on closer inspection again they are so similar though!


Usually its pretty easy to tell the difference if you've seen both in person before. African *Dwarf* frogs are much smaller the the African *Clawed* frogs. But its easiest to tell the difference by their front hands. African Dwarf frogs have webbed front feet and the Clawed frogs have no webbing on their front feet. They also have different eye placement, the dwarf frogs have eyes on the side of their heads and the clawed frogs have eyes on the top of their heads.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 8, 2010)

I got some fish today.. but i didnt get no Betta's because they were all ugly and wasnt what i was looking for. I have to test my 5 gallon tank also. We went to Petco and told them what was going on with my 5 gallon and i have to test the water and see what is going on.


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww, Come on now there are no UGLY bettas! :biggrin2:

So what did you end up getting?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 8, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Aww, Come on now there are no UGLY bettas! :biggrin2:
> 
> So what did you end up getting?


i got a drawf gorumi(spell), and 5 really neon fish, 3 neon pink, 1 yellow and 1 orange... They started with D. Gosh i dont rember the names..lol

And i got 2 some kind of algeaeatters. They are at smaller


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new fish! 
I can't help but think though... that seems like a lot of fish for a 5 gallon. :huh


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Congrats on the new fish!
> I can't help but think though... that seems like a lot of fish for a 5 gallon. :huh


No, No all these fish are for the 20 gallon... I have a 5 and a 20....lol


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

You better watch the water quality for the next few weeks. Thats a lot of fish to add at one time to a non cycled tank. Over the next few days you are going to have to start doing water changes to keep that ammonia down so it doens't kill off your fish. 

What exactly do you mean by "neon" fish that are pink, yellow and orange? Are they all the same species but different colors, or have a stripe of neon coloring in them?


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm guessing your "neon" fish beginning with a D are "GloFish," a transgenic variety of Danio. Do they look like this? If yes, you should probably get at least one more as they do best in groups of 6+ and tend to fin nip worse when living in smaller groups. 

They may nip at your dwarf gourami, so make sure the tank is densely planted (gouramis require a densely planted tank, anyways). You're going to have to figure out a good balance between the needs of danios and the needs of gouramis; they aren't very good tankmates. Danios prefer fast currents and cooler temperatures (upper 60's to mid 70's), whereas gouramis prefer stagnant water and warm temperatures (upper 70's to low 80's). 

I hope your algae eaters are not chinese algae eaters, but either way I'm concerned. Otos, cories, etc. do best in large groups, so if you got either of these types of fish and have only two, they are in a very inappropriate social grouping that will result in chronic stress. Conversely if you got some kind of pleco or a chinese algae eater, the former will most likely grow large enough to overstock your tank, and the latter will not only lead to overstocking but will also eventually mature and start attacking your other fish.

Honestly, I find your post kindof disheartening. People in this thread have strongly suggested that you thoroughly research fish care, yet you don't even know the names of two of the species you bought, which suggests to me that you did not research each species individually before purchase. This seems further evinced by the blend & number of fish species purchased, and the fact that the tank was not cycled and a very large volume of fish were immediately added.

I do hope you read up more on the species you've purchased and monitor your tank environment closely now that it is set up.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

> I'm guessing your "neon" fish beginning with a D are "GloFish," a transgenic variety of Danio. Do they look like this? If yes, you should probably get at least one more as they do best in groups of 6+ and tend to fin nip worse when living in smaller groups.



I had forgotten about Glofish since they are illegal in canada. I was thinking she bought some type of dyed or inject danio, but glofish definitely fit the color scheme.

I agree with Randomwiktor, you need to do more research before buying anymore fish. Getting fish and an aquarium involves just as much, if not more work and research then other pets. You wouldn't go out and just buy a rabbit(atleast I hope you wouldn't) without doing your research, fish shouldn't be any different. Fish are not throw away pets. 

Did you buy test kits for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Research the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

hmm...the algae eaters...if those are plecos you need to return them. plecos are most times useless and if you have a common they can reach 24" and turn into poop machines that dont do anything useful. look into ONE bristlenose plecos, a couple clown plecos, or even a small group o f 4-5 corys. i like corys due to the fact they can help with food that falls to the ground. you dont need an algae eater if your tank is healthy. ghost shrimp are an amazing addition as well, very interesting little things.  

and glofish are just a danio, which are cold water fish. they can also be aggressive. 

do your research...or your no better than the people who abuse dogs or cats or rabbits. fish are not replaceable animals like people would like to beleive.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

*degrassi wrote: *


> > I'm guessing your "neon" fish beginning with a D are "GloFish," a transgenic variety of Danio. Do they look like this? If yes, you should probably get at least one more as they do best in groups of 6+ and tend to fin nip worse when living in smaller groups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i bought all the test for both tanks to tes them with


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> hmm...the algae eaters...if those are plecos you need to return them. plecos are most times useless and if you have a common they can reach 24" and turn into poop machines that dont do anything useful. look into ONE bristlenose plecos, a couple clown plecos, or even a small group o f 4-5 corys. i like corys due to the fact they can help with food that falls to the ground. you dont need an algae eater if your tank is healthy. ghost shrimp are an amazing addition as well, very interesting little things.
> 
> and glofish are just a danio, which are cold water fish. they can also be aggressive.
> 
> do your research...or your no better than the people who abuse dogs or cats or rabbits. fish are not replaceable animals like people would like to beleive.


We didnt get any *Common Plecos *because they said we didnt need one with the new tank


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I'm guessing your "neon" fish beginning with a D are "GloFish," a transgenic variety of Danio. Do they look like this? If yes, you should probably get at least one more as they do best in groups of 6+ and tend to fin nip worse when living in smaller groups.
> 
> They may nip at your dwarf gourami, so make sure the tank is densely planted (gouramis require a densely planted tank, anyways). You're going to have to figure out a good balance between the needs of danios and the needs of gouramis; they aren't very good tankmates. Danios prefer fast currents and cooler temperatures (upper 60's to mid 70's), whereas gouramis prefer stagnant water and warm temperatures (upper 70's to low 80's).
> 
> ...


We did not get the chinese algea eater either..


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

Then what species is your "algae eater"?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Siamese


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

What type of mouth does the "siamese algae eater" have? Is a sucker mouth(attaches to the side of the tank) or a regular looking mouth.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

They are this. http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cyprinids/chinesealgae.php


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

If thats your algae eater(with a sucker mouth) you bought a Chinese algae eater. Thats not good. CAEs get big, are aggressive and can harm your other fish by sucking on their bodies. 

A true Siamese algae eater looks vaguely similar but doesn't have a sucker mouth. The differences are best described in this article http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/ . Sometimes "flying foxes" are sold as siamese algae eaters or there is also a "false siamese algae eater". 

The only one that is really an acceptable fish for algae eating is the "true siamese algae eater" Crossocheilus siamensis. But they can be hard to find and you have to know what you are looking for to ID them correctly.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine dont have a sucker mouth...


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

so they are the siamese eaters


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> so they are the siamese eaters


Did you look through that article to ID it properly? just because it doens't have a sucker mouth doens't mean its a *true* Siamese algae eater.It could also be a fying fox or a false siamese algae eater. 

Does the black stripe extend through to the edge of the tail fin or end at the base of tail(no black in the fin)? Is there a gold stripe above the black stripe or is the top part(above the black stripe) one solid olive green/brown?

Siamese algae eaters get 6" and prefer to be in groups which makes them ill suited for a 20g.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

This is the algea eater that we have.. He/she haves the right markings as this one. Also name as Crossocheilus Siamensis..
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/friendemail.php/19492


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> This is the algea eater that we have.. He/she haves the right markings as this one. Also name as Crossocheilus Siamensis..
> http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/friendemail.php/19492


The algae eater labeled in that pic as a "Crossocheilus Siamensis" actually isn't. Its actually an Otocinclus. This is the problem with fish IDing. You can't rely on labeled pics on the internet, except from certain reliable sites(like the Krib article I posted). That is someone's personal fish picture and they have it mislabeled. 

If you have the same fish as the one in the pic, it would be about 1 1/2- 2" long and it would have a sucker mouth(sticks to the glass). Otocinclus also need to be in groups. 

Is it possible to get a pic of your actual fish?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

I can try get a picture of him... But if that is what it is. I read it can take over a year or so to get big. So I can always get a bigger tank like 55 gallon.. It wont be no problem getting a bigger tank


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Here it is...


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I can try get a picture of him... But if that is what it is. I read it can take over a year or so to get big. So I can always get a bigger tank like 55 gallon.. It wont be no problem getting a bigger tank


If your fish like the one in the last link you sent, thats an Otocinclus. It wont' get big. They grow to about 2" but need to be in groups. Have you seen yours attach itself to the glass and clean it? Otocinclus have sucker mouths.

Here is a pic of what a Siamese algae eater looks like. This one is mine. He is 6", big and fat. He has a torpedo shaped body, and no sucker mouth(look at the last pic).


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok your fish looks to be an Otocinclus. 

Thats good since they are good algae eaters and stay small. The only problem is that you need to buy a couple more once your tank is cycled and stabilized. Otocinclus need to be in groups. Also be careful as they can be delicate fish and sensitive to water quality.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

*degrassi wrote: *


> Ok your fish looks to be an Otocinclus.
> 
> Thats good since they are good algae eaters and stay small. The only problem is that you need to buy a couple more once your tank is cycled and stabilized. Otocinclus need to be in groups. Also be careful as they can be delicate fish and sensitive to water quality.


I have 2 of them in my tank...


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is my tank!!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

I got a long blue stone air in the back and the bus haves air coming out too... And we got an moss ball in there to bring oxygen and food to the fish... But it had a dang snail in it... Grrr


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 9, 2010)

Your tank looks nice, I like the white gravel.

If you want to getthe benefits from live plants you are going to need more than the one moss ball. Maybe try some java fern. It's pretty hardy and doesn't require high levels of light.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank You Maria..


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a small snail infestation in my 20 gallon... and I've never bought a live plant. They're a bit of a pain.

Are those the danio glofish? I just read about those in my genetics book!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I have a small snail infestation in my 20 gallon... and I've never bought a live plant. They're a bit of a pain.
> 
> Are those the danio glofish? I just read about those in my genetics book!


Yes they are the glofish.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have gotten fish that where from a petsmart that had "snails" attached to them or something like that..
but I had very hungry fish who loved the snails 

This is making me so jealous! I want my large tank back..
I can only have a 30 right now. My goldfish are only 2" and are on thier way to my friends 125 in 1 week. (It was my tank, lol, I sold it to them when I move into my apartment)

I was thinking of doing community in the 30..

If anyone wants to give me ideas on what to put into it that would be great


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

The snail was in the moss ball that we have gotten. Its a little thing. My hubby wants to flush it or something... I hate them they have tooooooo many babies


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I have gotten fish that where from a petsmart that had "snails" attached to them or something like that..
> but I had very hungry fish who loved the snails
> 
> This is making me so jealous! I want my large tank back..
> ...


 The drawf Rainbowfish are pretty.
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/easyfish.htm


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

or you can get http://www.angelsplus.com/ArticleCare.htm


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, but it is hard to find a quality rainbow fish in person, and angelfish get quite large and are high matnience. :/


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah,


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Feb 10, 2010)

I would take the snail out of the tank, for sure! My 5 gallon has TONS of them and I can't get them under control. They came from plants. :/


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah i know.. Its nuts when they keep getting more and more of them....


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you know what kind of snails you have in your tank? 

I have ramshorn snails in all my tanks. They are great little cleaners.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

No i dont... The snail is on my picture above... you can see it at the top of the tank


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't see the snail in the picture. 

It's probably a trumpet snail, many times you will see them in petstore tanks. Actually I have them in my tropical tank and I put them there on purpose. I think they are cool looking little critters :biggrin2: I don't have lot's of snails in the goldie tanks as they eat them.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah.. i might give them to my cousin for her turtle


----------



## Sabine (Feb 13, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > God ye americans have totally different names for your fish, As far as I can tell a Beta would be called a siamese fighter fish in Ireland or am I incorrect?
> ...


That's good to know as I was wondering what a betta was:? I do have a siamese fighter too
But my favourites are gold fish. I just set up a new tank with two: Jelly and Custard:biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool :dude:We must see pictures


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


I never new you kept fish?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 16, 2010)

dwarf gourami. apistos


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## degrassi (Feb 16, 2010)

So how are your new fish doing?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)

They are doing all great.. But I put the drawf african frogs in there and the upside down catfish ate them alive.. But I got rid of him asap.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)

I ment to say that the frogs were in my other tank until 6 weeks


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)

But they are all alive


----------



## degrassi (Feb 16, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> They are doing all great.. But I put the drawf african frogs in there and the upside down catfish ate them alive.. But I got rid of him asap.


What species is your upsidedown catfish that it was big enough to eat a african dwarf frog whole? Because a Synodontis nigriventis(aka upsidedown catfish) shouldn't be able to eat a ADF, they only get 10cm long and have smallish mouths. 

What do you mean "got rid of him"? What did you do to the catfish?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 17, 2010)

He ate the legs on the frog and would eat the parts of the fish until the fish would die. He wasnt that big. I had him for a very long time. I gave him to my husband's nephew.
I will never get one again. Everything I put in there we would ate the fins and everything eles until the fish, algea eater, or frogs leg


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 17, 2010)

Now I got rid of him. Now my fish can be peaceful


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the 6 in 1 Quick Dip Tests in on strip. 
My daughter wripped the chart off the bottle and I cant find it. Is there any link that I can download and print. I have been searching on the yahoo and cant find anything except they want you to buy the strips??


----------



## degrassi (Feb 23, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I have the 6 in 1 Quick Dip Tests in on strip.
> My daughter wripped the chart off the bottle and I cant find it. Is there any link that I can download and print. I have been searching on the yahoo and cant find anything except they want you to buy the strips??


You'll have to email the company that makes the dip tests and ask if they will send you a new chart. Printing it off from online won't work as the colors may print differently then they should look.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

okay, thanks


----------

